# MTBler Kreis Limburg/Weilburg



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man für uns ein neues Unterforum erstellen, den so richtig passen wir weder in den Einzugsbereich Koblenz, Taunus, Frankfurt, Wiesbaden oder Gießen, aber da ich aus der Gemeinde Dornburg komme und somit aus dem Randgebiet des Westerwaldes geselle ich mich mal zu euch und rufe die Biker des Kreises Limburg/Weilburges dazu auf sich zu melden. Vielleicht bekommt man das ein oder andere Treffen zum biken organisiert.

Gruß
JumpingJohn


----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

Hey, 

super Idee 

wir sollten einfach mal einen Aufruf starten, das ist wirklich doof, dass wir Limburger keinen "Raum" haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_cobra_disc (14. März 2013)

Ich habe mal einen Hilferuf an die Admins gestartet


----------



## eroica (11. April 2014)

Servus,
bin neu hier und komme auch aus dem Kreis Limburg Weilburg, weiß nur nicht ob ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin^^ Ich fahre eigentlich Rennrad und will mir jetzt aber noch ein MTB zulegen und daher die Frage, ob Ihr mir einen Tipp für den Kauf eines MTB geben könntet bzw. mir in der Frage, ob es ein Hardtail oder Fully sein soll weiterhelfen könntet. Ich würde dann bevorzugt im Raum zwischen Limburg und Rennerod fahren.Spezielle Frage: Ist dort ein Hardtail ausreichend? Oder sollte ma, wenn man schon investiert grad ein Fully nehmen? Da ich ja sonst nur auf der Straße fahre, kann ich das leider selbst nicht hinreichend beurteilen. Würde mich über eine kurze Antwort freuen 
Gruß


----------



## JumpingJohn (11. April 2014)

Guuden, also letztendlich kommt das darauf an was du vor hast mit deinem neuen MTB zu fahren. Es gibt schon ein paar Trails die komfortabler mit einem Fully sind, aber das meiste ist wohl auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar.

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eroica (15. April 2014)

danke, für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke mittlerweile auch, dass ein Hardtail für den Anfang gar nicht so falsch ist. Kannst du mir ein Laden in der Region Limburg/Westerwald empfehlen? Hab mir bisher nur die BikeVilla in LM angeschaut und wollte nochmal in Niederroßbach bei Rennerod schauen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (15. April 2014)

In Niederroßbach sind Sie ähnlich wie bei der Bikevilla sehr kompetent, aber meiner Meinung nach etwas freundlicher. Wenn man an den richtigen Verkäufer kommt ist auch Radsport Wern in Weilburg nicht verkehrt. Letztendlich ist wichtig vieles Probe zu fahren, hast du dein Favoriten gefunden erst nochmal drüber schlafen sinnvoll und hinterfragen ob einem der Preis in Ordnung vor kommt (natürlich auch mal das Netz befragen ob der Preis okay ist). Mittlerweile unterscheiden sich das Netz und der Fachhandel kaum mehr im Preis, wenn doch dann geht noch was am Preis. Wenn nicht kannst du in der Regel nur noch über Extras den Preis etwas drücken, sei es Lenkerhörnchen, Schutzblech, Tacho usw. .

Wenn du bereit bist etwas weiter zu fahren, dann würde sich eine Rundreise über Koblenz und Bonn lohnen, dann kannst du dir mal ein Canyon anschauen und probefahren bzw. bei Bike-Discount ein Radon. In beiden Fällen aber vorher anrufen ob dein Wunschbike oder zumindest ein Bike mit selber Rahmengeometrie fahrbereit vor ist, wenn du bei einem von beidem fündig wirst und du dich darauf auch wohl fühlst kannst du ordentlich Knete sparen, musst aber die meiste Wartung dann selbst machen und es ist im Garantiefall etwas schwiriger. Weil nicht grad um die Ecke.


----------



## s-geronimo (18. April 2014)

eroica schrieb:


> danke, für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke mittlerweile auch, dass ein Hardtail für den Anfang gar nicht so falsch ist. Kannst du mir ein Laden in der Region Limburg/Westerwald empfehlen? Hab mir bisher nur die BikeVilla in LM angeschaut und wollte nochmal in Niederroßbach bei Rennerod schauen.



AB-Radsport in Holler
Der hat Dienstags und Donnerstags allerdings (im Normalfall) geschlossen.
Für eine erste Beratung würde ich ggf. einen Termin vereinbaren. Das erspart Wartezeit ;-)


----------



## lonleyrider (18. April 2014)

Der Ebener in Niederroßbach bei Rennerod ist zu empfehlen. Ich bin zwar ein RADONaut, hab mir aber auch mal ein Cannondale bei ihm gekauft. Das gute ist halt, das hier der Chef persönlich berät und weiß, was er redet! http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/cms/front_content.php
Die Beratung ist TOP! Ausführliche Probefahrt ist möglich, direkt nebenan befindet sich Waldwege und Feldwege zum testen.

Bikevilla in Limburg kenne ich nur dahingehend, das ich mir manchmal Kleinteile u.ä. dort kaufe. Scheinen aber auch kompetent zu sein, aber Ebener ist doch irgendwie besser.

Canyon hat auch eine sehr gute Beratung, ist ja auch grad um die Ecke. Vor - und Nachteile sind ja klar.

Radon (H&S Bike Discount) haben super Bikes, aber die Beratung ist richtig schlecht!


----------



## lonleyrider (18. April 2014)

P.S.: Ich wohne direkt bei Limburg - für eine gemeinsame Biketour bin ich auch zu haben. Je länger, desto besser!


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (18. April 2014)

Bei uns im aartal ist jeden Sonntag um 10:00 Abfahrt in flacht an der Bushaltestelle (an der b54) wenn interesse besteht einfach hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (19. April 2014)

Wie lange Fahrt ihr denn immer?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (19. April 2014)

.


----------



## lonleyrider (19. April 2014)

Ich fahre gerne Tagestouren , gerne 70 KM und mehr. Auch an Werktagen.


----------



## dvt (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe hier jemanden zum Biken zu finden.
Ich komme aus Eisenbach-Selters und würde nach einer 1,5jährigen Pause wieder gerne in die Pedale treten, am Liebsten aber nicht alleine.
Gibt es hier noch jemand, dem es ähnlich geht?


----------



## eroica (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Konnte mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden. War heute in Mainz und hab da ein Bulls Copperhead 3 ausprobiert, was ich eigentlich ganz gut fand. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? 
An gemeinsamen Touren bin ich übrigens auch interessiert (sobald ich was habe  )


----------



## Ghostdh12 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich komme aus Limburg und schlage euch die Strecke im Limburg-Linterer Wald vor es gibt auch eine Secret Trail auf dem Greifenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (1. Februar 2017)

Kannst du mir per PN paar Infos zu kommen lassen? @Ghostdh12


----------



## astrobandito (2. März 2017)

kannst du mir die auch schicken @Ghostdh12 ?
Wohne zwar in Mainz, komm aber ursprünglich aus Niederbrechen und bin deswegen im LM Kreis unterwegs.


----------



## minim0nk3y (18. April 2017)

Gude...
Bin von Villmar nach Weilburg-Waldhausen gezogen.
Habe dort auch schon paar schöne Strecken und Trails gefunden, allerdings sind die in der eigentlichen Heimat z.B. in Selters doch etwas schöner.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch Geheimtipps für flowige Trails, immer her damit.
Bin auch gerne für kleinere Touren unter der Woche im Weilburger Raum zu haben.
Habe zwar in Villmar ein kleines Grüppchen, aber immer hin und herfahren ist auch nicht immer machbar, wäre also froh gleichgesinnte in der Nachbarschaft zu finden


----------

